# Popping Back



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey,

Long time no see (me) here. So, now I'm back. Things have settled down pretty much in my life the past two years, so I'll be happy to drop in here from time to time.

I miss some of you guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice to see you again mate...


----------



## Becca (Nov 26, 2007)

WB!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome back, my friend....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome back my old friend.


----------



## Erich (Nov 26, 2007)

where ya been man ? 8)


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 26, 2007)

Have missed the many great scenic photo's you frequently shared...some places I didn't know existed. Glad you will be hanging out here again!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome Back.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

Where ya been Pisis? Last I recall, you were taking on the Skinheads.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice to see you back mate.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey again, welcome back.


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome back Pisis


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome back Pisis


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 27, 2007)

welcome back pisis!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Friends,

And thank you for such a nice and warm welcome. I work a lot, study, have moved several times (which meant no proper connection)... I am active in community services, I run a lot of educational programs for US students, etc... And another reason was I didn't have a proper rig. Now I have a quite strong Laprop that can satisfy all of my needs. 

So, what is new here? Who's gone, who's back, who's MIA? any drastic changes of interface, rules...etc?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, Britany's a mess, Robert Plant gave up singing and Boston Market now has these little bowls of mashed potatoes you can buy in the supermarket and heat up and eat. Real cool!

Oh, welcome back! Missed those pics, looking forward to new ones!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2007)

...and the Boston tea party was one h**l of a get together....! Still suffer from that one! France is no longer a Kingdom, but is run buy some short fat little fella....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, almost forgot. Pakistan has become a travel hotspot now that the world knows they beat their lawyers with sticks.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2007)

I couldn't expect more valuable info. Thanks guys...


----------

